# intakes....



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a 2007 Jetta 2.5 and am looking to put an intake on it but have heard mixed reviews from friends. So i wanted to see what everyone else has to say. I was looking at the BSH cold air intake but im not sure about it i live in Chicago area people say watch out for hydrolock, but i dont drive threw huge puddles on a regular basis. Also i was looking at the Evolution short ram. I mean the BSH is 274 and the Short ram is 299. Soo let me know what you guys have to say which one is better any others that are better. And what are we looking at as far as better MPG


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Carbonio or BSH. The only story I have heard of about Hydro lock was the tool that drove through 2 feet of water. In fact I think he is selling his BSH, haha...


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

Haha Thanks. I was looking at that Carbonio also.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (VTM2007)*

I have the Carbonio, and got my dealership to do the install about a month ago. No CEL whatsoever. It definitely sounds different... in a good way. As for mileage, I haven't done any concrete testing, but subjectively it's slightly better: I'm getting identical mileage as before, but the last couple tanks of gas, I've opened it up a decent amount







-- so if I was driving like a normal person, I'd probably have a marginal improvement.


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

Soo carbonio or BSH is the question really any diffrence?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Just get whatever is cheaper. If you get the Carbonio or any intake other than the BSH you will need a MAF ring.


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

Soo the BSH doesnt need the MAF ring. But with the Carbonio you need it is that what you are saying? Just wanna clear that up.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (VTM2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTM2007* »_Soo the BSH doesnt need the MAF ring. But with the Carbonio you need it is that what you are saying? Just wanna clear that up.

Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and don't worry about Hydrolocking unless you drive through 2 feet puddles for extended periods.


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 1:32 AM 5-30-2009_


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

LNT CAI still going strong...ha


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*

I have heard bad things about the Carbonio. The CF is prone to cracking and even more so to cracking b/c of the extremely tight clamps you need to keep the filter on.
I havent heard many bad things about the BSH and thats an intake Im looking for. CF might be a little tacky in the engine bay and I'd rather have the CEL Free BSH intake. I think they integrate the MAF into the actual piping so you dont need to get the MAF spacer to allieviate any CEL's
The issue with the MAF sensors is that *some* intakes cause the MAF to go loopy and throw a CEL. Some guy came up with a spacer to cure this problem and it seems to work really well.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

Also 259.99 But wait theres more !!!!!!!

http://shop.gngmotorsports.net...d=202


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a carbonio, I have had it for maybe a little less then a month. The thing sounds amazing, I felt some pretty good improvements and my gas has gone up quite a bit. Usually when I do a mix of highway/city driving, about 50/50 I will get around 350-380, if I did strictly highway I could get upwards of 430 to a tank. No problems with cracking yet. Installation is a b****, but thats because I didn't have a car jack to take my tire off to take off the fender lining. Overall I feel that it was a really good buy.


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

Thanks guys for all the input.

_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Also 259.99 But wait theres more !!!!!!!

http://shop.gngmotorsports.net...d=202


I saw that last night I am going to get that for sure.


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (VTM2007)*

The guys at G&G are really commited to the scene. I dont want to come in and be part of a comparison as Im obviously biased but if nothing else Id like to support another good company which is G&G. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey phil, quick question. On the 2.5L intake do you have to take off the battery ? And also do you extend the MAF wiring or just cut off some tape and extend it there ? Also do you have a lil thing that gets the maf off ?


----------



## tomas_rabbit (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

Removal of battery is required to free the maf wiring. to extend the maf wiring you just carefully cut the tape and trace it back till you can re-route the maf wiring to new location. and you will need the 5 lobe security torx bit to remove the special maf sensor screws. 
BSH intake is great i have the original version with spacer installed and have been cel-free from day 1 (~ 4500km).


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I got a carbonio several months ago and it's great! I'm sure gains are similar between Carbonio and BSH, and install difficulty is probably about the same. Your MPGs will go up by a few MPG if you keep your foot out of it, but you'll hear and feel a difference under full throttle. The best ~$150 I've spent on my jetta!!


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Do these fit both Rabbit and Jetta?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (tomas_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomas_rabbit* »_Removal of battery is required to free the maf wiring. to extend the maf wiring you just carefully cut the tape and trace it back till you can re-route the maf wiring to new location. and you will need the 5 lobe security torx bit to remove the special maf sensor screws. 
BSH intake is great i have the original version with spacer installed and have been cel-free from day 1 (~ 4500km).

Thanks for the review. Installation instructions are available to be viewed on our website for anyone who wants to see how easy it is.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (TJEli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJEli* »_Do these fit both Rabbit and Jetta?

Our intake fits both the Rabbit and the Jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

I have read a lot of positives about the BSH so far. Is it true that people are experiencing little to no rev hang with just this intake swap? It may be worth it to me just for that. Rev hang is so freakin annoying.
-Eli


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (TJEli)*

I would tell you but this F'en Torx bit for the MAF is so F'en hard to find. I really dont want to tear it out. I SHOULD be getting an intake soon if a shop near me stocks it, and HOPEFULLY has the torx bit I can use !!!


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_I would tell you but this F'en Torx bit for the MAF is so F'en hard to find. I really dont want to tear it out. I SHOULD be getting an intake soon if a shop near me stocks it, and HOPEFULLY has the torx bit I can use !!!

Im pretty sure that torx bit comes with the BSH intake.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (VTM2007)*

I am in debt to you sir.*bows down*
I wasnt looking at BSH's website but now that I have I definitely believe I am getting one.
Question is am I doing anything tommorow to go down to CT or if a local shop gets at me, for this ?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (VTM2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTM2007* »_
Im pretty sure that torx bit comes with the BSH intake.

We have them available to be added to the order. Its an odd piece to say the least.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Installed BSH Intake. Full review to come Friday. Thanks to Phil, BSH as a shop, and NAMotorsports for helping me try to find a MAF removal tool, calling a VW Dealer, and for the discount on it as well.
NAMotorsports - Great shop, hard to find. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

I ordered a BSH cold air from BSH speed shop ill post a review when i get it an put it on.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (VTM2007)*

Yea cool. Just watch out for the battery bolts, the MAF screws can come off with plyers. Also the 10mm fender bolt can be a bitch so use plyers underneath and really torque the hell out of it.


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Yea cool. Just watch out for the battery bolts, the MAF screws can come off with plyers. Also the 10mm fender bolt can be a bitch so use plyers underneath and really torque the hell out of it.

Thanks i got the MAF tool to get it out. And ill remember that with the Fender bolts.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I just installed my VF CAI to my jetta and it was a BITCH to fit in that tiny space but we got it and i like. I'll update on if i have issues.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (Earlskey)*

Well I have just gotten back from the Dragstrip from Friday. I have to say that I am very impressed by this product from BSH.
I had gone down to NAMotorsports on Thursday and had gotten there, got my intake. I thought it was kinda wierd that they didnt have like a box thing for it but whatever. I was given all the hardware, pipe, filter, MAF screws, fender bolt. I was actually suprised when the guy looked it over and decided to give me a $40 discount for a little scratch it had. Since I had asked about removing the MAF, they actually called a VW Dealer to see if they had it, wonderfull costumer service NAMotorsports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well I went home got most of my stuff ready and installed it in about 3 hours. A lot of that time was spent trying to get stubborn bolts off like the battery and the fender bolt. Plus me standing there saying, theres no going back now, with half of the intake system in the trunk.
Well everythings back together, intakes on minus the fender bolt,its a bitch to manuever, turn the car on, steering wheel light goes off. First throttle stab and I was very suprised. It was noticably louder than stock but once everything settled, it's just the same as stock but unleashed. The location is actually pretty good, since you can remove the fog grill and get even more air into it. The intake is also good around town, it's only when you go past 60% throttle and getting into it that it kicks in and adds a little more punch. Going up to the dragstrip was where the real suprise is. Cruise Control in 70mph I averaged 33.4mpg well above the stock intake. I havent had a chance to run a full tank with economic driving but I suppose thats good for about 330 miles. Keep in mind I get about a good 300 miles for my stock tank.
Overall I would definitely recommond this intake for anyone who's starting to modify their Jetta's. It's kinda stupid not to chose this intake. I have had not one single CEL or any other lights, a noticable increase in mileage. Stock with a spare in the back it ran a best of 16.5 in the 1/4 mile now it does 16.2 without a spare and no engine cover.
A great intake for the MKV Jetta's. BSH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NAMotorsports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif MKV Jetta's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

BSH intake...







i have one on my personal car.
looks good, fits good, works good, NO cel. good company.
end of story


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_BSH intake...







i have one on my personal car.
looks good, fits good, works good, NO cel. good company.
end of story









I really home mine comes in soon.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (VTM2007)*

There arent any shops around you that carry it ?


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

Yeaah they do but i ordered it from BSH website and they helped me with a bunch of questions and stuff so i decided to just order it from them but its backordered so hopfully friday it will ship or something....


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Looking for updates on how if affects the rev hang.
Thanks guys,
-Eli


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (TJEli)*

rev hang is due to software....
get C2 flash and your set! more power, no rev hang and fun torque curve


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_rev hang is due to software....
get C2 flash and your set! more power, no rev hang and fun torque curve

Agreed.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

I read that the 09s are not using MAFs anymore. Must be using a MAP system. To be honest, I haven't even looked. True? If so, does BSH have anythiing for this yet?
Thanks,
-Eli


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (TJEli)*

correct....


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

+1 for BSH.
I've seen a few Carbonios.. you need to crank the piss out of the clamps to keep the thing together, and a friend has already cracked his trying to keep the damn thing together. Screw that.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_+1 for BSH.
I've seen a few Carbonios.. you need to crank the piss out of the clamps to keep the thing together, and a friend has already cracked his trying to keep the damn thing together. Screw that. 

Mine has been fine since the day I installed it a few months back.
I wish it were one piece like the BSH though and it was a PITA to install.


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 9:51 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

IF u are from a state that requires visual inspection i would highly recommend the BSH Intake. 
I just went through a visual in CA and they didnt even notice it :-D


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

So does BSH have a block off plate for the MAF housing for an 09? Do they offer a pipe without the MAF housing?
-Eli


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (TJEli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJEli* »_So does BSH have a block off plate for the MAF housing for an 09? Do they offer a pipe without the MAF housing?
-Eli

We can make one, just havent had an 09 come in to test it. All you 09 guys, send us some emails. Lets see how many of you there are. The 09 intake will be a few bucks cheaper since it doesnt need the MAF and the fabrication that goes into it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (TJEli)*

The BSH Intake is the real deal.
Nicest looking intake in my opinion. No gimmicky Carbon Fibre, looks very OEM and it's 1 piece.
3500km and no Cel, loving the solid power gain from this and the jaw dropping sound.
Now if only my Eurojet Exhaust got here on time!








I recommend this to anyone looking for a high quality intake at a good price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

I have an 07 jetta 2.5. If I install the BSH intake is there anything else I need to do for my car to run correctly? I dont want to install it and start having problems because I didn't know what else I had to do.


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vivadonvito* »_I have an 07 jetta 2.5. If I install the BSH intake is there anything else I need to do for my car to run correctly? I dont want to install it and start having problems because I didn't know what else I had to do.

Nope just install it correctly and you should be fine.


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

if i wanted to get a catback exhaust would that work fine together?


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

And maybe a C2 chip....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_rev hang is due to software....
get C2 flash and your set! more power, no rev hang and fun torque curve


No rev hang at all, Josh?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nope, love mine.


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

exhaust and intake, what else could i do thats low maintenance for performance?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*

C2 flash!
GREAT setup and a cheap!


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

my first step is bsh intake, do i need exhaust before c2? do you have a link to that btw?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*

C2 flash can be used with just the intake. then you can add exhaust later if you wish and you do NOT need to get a reflash!
you can check http://www.c2motorsports.net for info
or look in the 2.5L forum and look for a thread about it. i know there was one.
we are a C2 dealer here in pa if you need any help. i personally have a 2.5L rabbit with BSH intake, NLS custom exhaust and C2 flash...love it! highly recommend it all


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

found the thread.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3623535


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

this sounds like a really good idea. can you explain to me exactly what this is doing to my car? i go and get my service done at a vw dealership and i dont want any problems, also will it pass inspections?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*

yes you will pass inspection.
well the flash will get you a bit more power/torque. get rid of the rev hang and a few other good things...read that thread about the 2.5L flash for a bit more info straight for C2 motorsports
the BSH intake will give you a bit more power/torque as well and get great airflow without a CEL coming on as most other intake have had problems with in the past. intake is well built, looks great and sounds VERY throaty!
both combined will make a great upgrade and make your car feel total differnt! adding exhaust will be a great upgrade to match up with them as well.







-josh- -NLS-


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks for the info, def gonna do that. are there any dealers in ny that can do the download or are you the closest one?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*

that i'm not sure of. see if there is a dealer list on C2's website or contact them.
if we are the closest...let us know and we would be glad to help you out!


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

your about as far as another place so since i've been talking to you i'll prolly head down your way in the future.


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*

Sooo got my BSH cold air today! I want to put it on soooooo bad but didnt have time.







How long does the install take going smoothly which it seems to never happen ha.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (VTM2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTM2007* »_Sooo got my BSH cold air today! I want to put it on soooooo bad but didnt have time.







How long does the install take going smoothly which it seems to never happen ha.

I'd say around 45 minutes.


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

Word. Thanks


----------



## VTM2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (VTM2007)*

Ok well put my Bsh cold air on today and im drove for like 3 or 4 miles sounds good everything is ok shut the car off for like a half hour come back start it looks good leave it run for a few minutes. Then i look at my dash im gettin a check engine light...... Help please


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Get it checked at an autozone or something and report back.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

SO BSH.. what else do you have up your sleeves







?


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*

VTW did you tighten the MAF down hard ? Updates ?


----------



## MkVForTheWin (Jun 22, 2009)

Wish i would have seen this earlier, carbonio = no CEL and ACH tuning.com has them for 235.00 with free shipping.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (MkVForTheWin)*

Ive had mine on for 3K miles and no CEL


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaMk5)*

I installed this myself a few days ago... But my MPG has gone down significantly....
did i do something wrong???? 
and as far as keeping the foot of it haha.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif its hard not to rev it like that!!







D sounds amazing.
ps. Any suggestions on how to reduce the fuel consumption?? 
It seriously goes down a single bar after i give it full rev from the line







whats wrong with it?? and is there any way to improve it?? 
I wonder if i installed the AWE muffler it would help me get the MPG to go back up?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjetta252006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjetta252006* »_I installed this myself a few days ago... But my MPG has gone down significantly....
did i do something wrong???? 
and as far as keeping the foot of it haha.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif its hard not to rev it like that!!







D sounds amazing.
ps. Any suggestions on how to reduce the fuel consumption?? 
It seriously goes down a single bar after i give it full rev from the line







whats wrong with it?? and is there any way to improve it?? 
I wonder if i installed the AWE muffler it would help me get the MPG to go back up? 









Your MPG sucks because the intake is so rad, The exhaust will sound so good you'll be Mr.Leadfoot.


----------

